# Redmond Derby Days



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Who is entering in it? Ill be entering in the Cat 5 crit myself. Just curious as to who else in the area will be there.


The route map is making this a seemingly fun first crit that is calling for a track guy like me to bomb around on


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

Waldo425 - when is this happening? 

I'm not a racer, but would love to watch.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

old'n'slow said:


> Waldo425 - when is this happening?
> 
> I'm not a racer, but would love to watch.


Racing starts at 1:15 on July 10th. 


http://www.redmond.gov/derbydays/criterium.asp


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm racing in the 4s, I'll be warming up during your race waldo. It should be a great race!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> I'm racing in the 4s, I'll be warming up during your race waldo. It should be a great race!


Ill keep an eye out for a Cucina Fresca rider with a BMC or flame bike. Ill be the guy in orange attacking the field way too early. 

I'm really excited for this. The owner of the LBS is going to lend me his bike that is really nice. Otherwise I don't really have a proper road machine. It should be interesting to see what kind of results I should get for this race


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> Ill keep an eye out for a Cucina Fresca rider with a BMC or flame bike. Ill be the guy in orange attacking the field way too early.
> 
> I'm really excited for this. The owner of the LBS is going to lend me his bike that is really nice. Otherwise I don't really have a proper road machine. It should be interesting to see what kind of results I should get for this race


My plan is to be near the front, but I may be in the middle of the bunch. We'll see. Maybe I'll take a flyer at some point just for fun!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> My plan is to be near the front, but I may be in the middle of the bunch. We'll see. Maybe I'll take a flyer at some point just for fun!


Sounds like a plan. Ill probably do the same depending on how I am feeling.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

Best of luck, guys. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

old'n'slow said:


> Best of luck, guys.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


Just look for the Cucina Fresca guy with the porn 'stache and red shoes. I'm pretty easy to spot.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> Just look for the Cucina Fresca guy with the porn 'stache and red shoes. I'm pretty easy to spot.


Haha, shouldn't be too hard to spot. Although, it is Cucina Fresca we are talking about so there may be a couple. 

Ill be the guy with bright orange shades and jersey --- can't miss me.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Almost a week away! Are you ready?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> Almost a week away! Are you ready?


About as ready as I could be. With a week to go I am feeling really strong and ready to go. I have one race at the track on Wednesday and then Derby Days so I should be in good shape. All in all I am feeling strong, confident and ready. 


You ready?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> About as ready as I could be. With a week to go I am feeling really strong and ready to go. I have one race at the track on Wednesday and then Derby Days so I should be in good shape. All in all I am feeling strong, confident and ready.
> 
> 
> You ready?


Well, I've been racing fairly regularly down at Pacific Raceways and a few other places and my results are improving (15th and 10th), so I think I will be ready. I'll be out at Joe Matava in Burien on Sunday and again at PR on the 6th. I think my legs will be primed and ready to rock, but so will many other guys! I'm going to stick to my plan and give 'er a go!:thumbsup: 

Tom


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> Well, I've been racing fairly regularly down at Pacific Raceways and a few other places and my results are improving (15th and 10th), so I think I will be ready. I'll be out at Joe Matava in Burien on Sunday and again at PR on the 6th. I think my legs will be primed and ready to rock, but so will many other guys! I'm going to stick to my plan and give 'er a go!:thumbsup:
> 
> Tom



My plan now is to basically follow other peoples plans. I want to stick on the wheels and make sure that no one goes anywhere without me.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> My plan now is to basically follow other peoples plans. I want to stick on the wheels and make sure that no one goes anywhere without me.



Good luck Waldo! 

I did this race many, many years ago. I did really bad. I felt like [email protected] that day.

Here's hoping you have an "on" day.

Iirc it's flat as a pancake and not a lot of technical corners to sneak away on.. Best to stay near the front.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Good luck Waldo!
> 
> I did this race many, many years ago. I did really bad. I felt like [email protected] that day.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much  
I feel great at the moment but we shall see. I have had some great form this year and it feels like I am at least 2 times stronger so I can't help but be optimistic and really pumped about it all  :thumbsup: 

I was hoping to be able to find a couple of friends to be able to force a break but that hasn't happened. So, now Ill just stick to my passive role and stay at the front and wait. 

One of the main reasons that I am doing this crit is because it is all flat and has all left turns which seems to suit my nascar/ track mentality


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> Thank you very much
> I feel great at the moment but we shall see. I have had some great form this year and it feels like I am at least 2 times stronger so I can't help but be optimistic and really pumped about it all  :thumbsup:
> 
> I was hoping to be able to find a couple of friends to be able to force a break but that hasn't happened. So, now Ill just stick to my passive role and stay at the front and wait.
> ...



I'm more comfortable cornering to the right, as are most people. _Use your "left leaning" propensities to your advantage_. If it's the same course, like I said, it's not highly technical meaning limited opportunities to drop people in the accordian-effect. 

Be prepared to be able to go anaerobic and hang on until things settle down. 

Race report expected, good bad and/or ugly. You were pretty strong last year on the Hillclimb so if your fitness is above that level, you should do well assuming you are prepared tactics-wise.

For this course? If you have the anaerobic and recovery capacity, I'd go [email protected] to the wall to push the pace with a lot of surges right from the get-go. That'll get rid of a lot of crash-inducing fodder right off the bat. May take a few laps but keep up the intensity. Pound the [email protected] out 'em until they cry uncle.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'm more comfortable cornering to the right, as are most people. _Use your "left leaning" propensities to your advantage_. If it's the same course, like I said, it's not highly technical meaning limited opportunities to drop people in the accordian-effect.
> 
> Be prepared to be able to go anaerobic and hang on until things settle down.
> 
> ...



The kind of funny thing about the hillclimb is that I had been off the bike for nearly two weeks. I was also on a bike that would later be deemed the worst climbing bike. Now I'm being lent a bike that one could call an uber bike (Cannondale System Six) that will for sure be of great use to me  

I think that Ill get a few laps in and warm up a bit make some surges and attacks and see how I feel. If I feel great Ill stretch things out and just hammer it; but if I am feeling iffy Ill just attack for the sprint. We shall see. Full report to be written of course/


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Just about to head down there and begin warming up!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

monkeybullit said:


> Just about to head down there and begin warming up!


How did you do? 

It was really hot and it made me suffer a lot. My head was like an oven the whole way and I only had a bottle filled with Heed. I was tempted to spray myself with it but decided that would just make things worse. 

I was doing well near the end and was placed well after fighting the whole race to get to that place from the back when I hit the pothole in turn 1 and lost a ton of speed and found myself in back of about 20 guys with 3 laps to go. I knew that I didn't have nearly enough energy to get back to a good position or be able to sprint that far on the home stretch. Overall I am happy with my ride. I went through the race without crashing (rubbed a wheel once but nothing at all happened) and I learned a lot. I was sitting second wheel and about tenth when I hit the pothole. I got compliments after the race saying that I looked really comfortable and strong (guess my poker face is better than I thought.) So not bad for my first crit.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

How many people showed for this race? I would of raced it, but it conflicted with the High Desert Omnium so it was a no go.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

atown117 said:


> How many people showed for this race? I would of raced it, but it conflicted with the High Desert Omnium so it was a no go.


I think that the cap was at 50 for the cat 5s. It looked like there were about 50 in the pack


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> How did you do?
> 
> It was really hot and it made me suffer a lot. My head was like an oven the whole way and I only had a bottle filled with Heed. I was tempted to spray myself with it but decided that would just make things worse.
> 
> I was doing well near the end and was placed well after fighting the whole race to get to that place from the back when I hit the pothole in turn 1 and lost a ton of speed and found myself in back of about 20 guys with 3 laps to go. I knew that I didn't have nearly enough energy to get back to a good position or be able to sprint that far on the home stretch. Overall I am happy with my ride. I went through the race without crashing (rubbed a wheel once but nothing at all happened) and I learned a lot. I was sitting second wheel and about tenth when I hit the pothole. I got compliments after the race saying that I looked really comfortable and strong (guess my poker face is better than I thought.) So not bad for my first crit.


I ended up 25th. I made it a point to warm up on my trainer for almost an hour in the shade and drank a full bottle while doing so.I got my race jersey wet before heading to the start line. While waiting for us to stage, I doused my jersey with water again. During the race I had two bottles: one with Nuun and one with cold water. 

During the race, I was pretty aggressive, but making sure to never get on the front in the wind. I never go for the primes. Before we started the moto-official told us to NOT chop other riders in the corners by taking the inside line away. Apparently nobody listened. There were too many close calls by guys doing just that. I got bumped around by some jerk thinking he could fit inside me in turn two causing me to bump the guy next to me. 

On the last 2-3 laps, I moved up to the top ten or better but so did bunch of others and I got boxed in. I managed to get into a decent position for the final turn but then everyone pinched in really tight on the turn and I had to slow and then sprint. I ended up 25th our of 68. I was hoping for a better placing, but that's bike racing.

Anyway, I loved that course! Nice ans smooth (except for that one pothole which I managed to hit once). I had a good time out there yesterday. I went and rode Lake Sammamish with a buddy after the race for a total of 3 hours on the bike. I've got another 3 hours on tap today, but we'll see if the legs have something else in mind! 

You should try to get down to Pacific Raceways one Tuesday night. That's a fun race! This Tuesday id s the flats, so it'll be good times for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

waldo425 said:


> How did you do?
> 
> It was really hot and it made me suffer a lot. My head was like an oven the whole way and I only had a bottle filled with Heed. I was tempted to spray myself with it but decided that would just make things worse.
> 
> I was doing well near the end and was placed well after fighting the whole race to get to that place from the back when I hit the pothole in turn 1 and lost a ton of speed and found myself in back of about 20 guys with 3 laps to go. I knew that I didn't have nearly enough energy to get back to a good position or be able to sprint that far on the home stretch. Overall I am happy with my ride. I went through the race without crashing (rubbed a wheel once but nothing at all happened) and I learned a lot. I was sitting second wheel and about tenth when I hit the pothole. I got compliments after the race saying that I looked really comfortable and strong (guess my poker face is better than I thought.) So not bad for my first crit.



Way to go Waldo! Totally proud of you. First crit, (in the crash-5's no less) and it sounds like you rode well. You stayed upright, and hung on. Too bad for that danged pothole!  Takes just one wobble in those crits to make or break it. 

Monkeybuilt good for you too. Sounds like you both had a great go.


----------

